# دورة تعليم برنامج Primavera P6 | إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز ( الروابط من رفعي )



## eng.aim91 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تعليم برنامج Primavera P6
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

الدورة كاملة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorGqP3Vd-QviblBYHgGDyPdP

روابط التحميل على _MediaFire

_http://www.mediafire.com/folder/dnkg0jv9c0ydq/Primavera_P6_

_ "جاري رفع بقية الروابط خلال يومين ... "


هدية الدورة
شرح موجز عن كيفية العمل على برنامج MS Project 2007
وهو البرنامج المناظر للـ Primavera
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز

للمشاهدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_QHjIiFxJ8

للتحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ib0rwff1ya872uk/MS_Project_2007.rar


وانتظروا دورة إعداد مهندس كاملة (15 حلقة) + شروحات أخرى
من إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...

" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم "
​


----------



## almohandesw (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ياريت فعلا روابط الميديا فاااااااااير بسرعه 
شكرااا


----------



## zine eddine (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا..
مزيد من تالق


----------



## 3pecial (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## م ابوخليل (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خير *​


----------



## استشاري وليد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

اكثر من رائع لك من التحية والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## هشام الموجى (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزين تكملة دورة اعداد مهندس مدنى السابقة الدرس 11 و 12 و 13 لو سمحت يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng.aim91 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

هشام الموجى قال:


> عايزين تكملة دورة اعداد مهندس مدنى السابقة الدرس 11 و 12 و 13 لو سمحت يا بشمهندس


الدورة السابقة مش معايا ... أنا الدورة اللي معايا دي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر ... 15 حلقة كاملين ... والمهندس عمر استفاض في الشرح عن الدورة القديمة وبإذن الله هيتم رفعها قريبا على المنتدى . ​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناااااتك


----------



## chei5saad (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك !​


----------



## nour_eng_22 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز الكلام عن الشكر ... منتظرين دورة اعداد المهندس على احر من الجمر


----------



## brngls (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والمهندس عمر ان شاء الله​


----------



## المهندس بن يحيى (9 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على كل الجهود التي تبذلونها لتطوير المهندس العربي شكرا لكم مرة أخرى


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يبارك فى المهندس عمر


----------



## هشام الموجى (9 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> الدورة السابقة مش معايا ... أنا الدورة اللي معايا دي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر ... 15 حلقة كاملين ... والمهندس عمر استفاض في الشرح عن الدورة القديمة وبإذن الله هيتم رفعها قريبا على المنتدى . ​


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Moslim Geddan (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## almohandesw (9 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> الدورة السابقة مش معايا ... أنا الدورة اللي معايا دي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر ... 15 حلقة كاملين ... والمهندس عمر استفاض في الشرح عن الدورة القديمة وبإذن الله هيتم رفعها قريبا على المنتدى . ​



بالله عليك ارفعها في اسرع وقت متتأخرش علينا لاني محتاجها جدااااااا جدااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا 
اعانك الله انت والمهندس عمر و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ملف بارت 6 فية مشكلة فى فك الضغط ياريت حضرتك تحملة تانى على الميديا فاير


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من رفع جميع الروابط
يمكنكم تحميل الدورة كاملة الآن
الرابط في المشاركة الأولى​


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ahmedeldesokey قال:


> ملف بارت 6 فية مشكلة فى فك الضغط ياريت حضرتك تحملة تانى على الميديا فاير


 متأسف جدا لحضرتك .. جاري إعادة الرفع​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم يابشمهندس اهم حاجة الدورة التانيه ال15 فيديو ترفعهم ع الميديا فاير بردة وترفعلنا الرابط بتاعهم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> تسلم يابشمهندس اهم حاجة الدورة التانيه ال15 فيديو ترفعهم ع الميديا فاير بردة وترفعلنا الرابط بتاعهم وجزاك الله كل خير


بإذن الله دورة إعداد مهندس هيتم رفعها بالكامل على MediaFire و Youtube 
​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير تعجز كلمات الشكر والله ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## zero call (9 أكتوبر 2013)

طب لو سمحت دوره البرامافيرا هل فيها فيلات ..... ممكن حضرتك ترفعها ..... الفيلات اللى بيشرح منها المهندس


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> طب لو سمحت دوره البرامافيرا هل فيها فيلات ..... ممكن حضرتك ترفعها ..... الفيلات اللى بيشرح منها المهندس


حضرتك لو فتحت رابط الـ MediaFire هتلاقي رابط جوه اسمه ملفات الدورة موجود فيه كل الملفات .​


----------



## eng.aim91 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تم رفع اللينك 6 مرة أخرى 
في حالة تعطل أي لينك آخر يرجى إبلاغي هنا في الموضوع وسيتم إعادة رفعه ​


----------



## م.محمود الخطيب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## sami omer (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ي باشا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولو امكن ي باشا ترفع لينا سورس للبرايمافيرا .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## zero call (10 أكتوبر 2013)

متشكر جدااااااااا ........ و منتظرين روابط اعداد المهندس ..... و ياريت يكون فيها المحاضرات اللى كانت ناقصه قبل كدا 
المحاضره رقم 11 , 13 , 14 , 15 
مهندسين مصر داخت عليهم


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> متشكر جدااااااااا ........ و منتظرين روابط اعداد المهندس ..... و ياريت يكون فيها المحاضرات اللى كانت ناقصه قبل كدا
> المحاضره رقم 11 , 13 , 14 , 15
> مهندسين مصر داخت عليهم


الدورة كاملة فيديوهات وملفات
بدأت الرفع فيها .. أسألكم الصبر لأن الدورة حجمها كبير وبإذن الله تعم الفائدة​


----------



## السيدنصير (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

sami omer قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ي باشا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ولو امكن ي باشا ترفع لينا سورس للبرايمافيرا .. وتقبل تحياتي


الموضوع ده فيه لينكات سريعة ومباشرة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/361869-in-p6?highlight=​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ياهندسة يالنسبة للدورة التانيه ياترى بتترفع اصل احنا بجد متشوقين لها بصراحه


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> تسلم ياهندسة يالنسبة للدورة التانيه ياترى بتترفع اصل احنا بجد متشوقين لها بصراحه


بدأت الرفع فيها .. أسألكم الصبر لأن الدورة حجمها كبير وبإذن الله تعم الفائدة​
​​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت تبدا بالميديا فاير يابشمهندس


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> بدأت الرفع فيها .. أسألكم الصبر لأن الدورة حجمها كبير وبإذن الله تعم الفائدة​
> ​​



ياريت ياهندسة تبدأ بالميديا فاير


----------



## mohammad1011 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان هذه الدروس قديمة ، اليس كذلك - كونها على الاصدار القديم

انا عندي الاصدار p6 . R8.2 فهل استطيع متابعة الدورة بشكل عادي 

ام ان هناك اختلافات بين الاصدارين وشكرا 

سؤال اخير : هل هذه الدورة شاملة بالبراميفيرا ويمكن الاعتماد علهيا لوحدها

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة يابشمهندس شامله ان شاء الله وجميله جدا وهتستمتع ان شاء الله بمتابعتها وبالتوفيق دايما يارب


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

mohammad1011 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يبدو ان هذه الدروس قديمة ، اليس كذلك - كونها على الاصدار القديم
> 
> انا عندي الاصدار p6 . R8.2 فهل استطيع متابعة الدورة بشكل عادي
> ...


حضرتك الدروس مش قديمة .. المهندس عمر بيشتغل كل الدورات على الإصدار ده .. ولا أظن إن هناك فرق كبير بين الإصدارين .. لكن أفضل إن حضرتك تشتغل على الإصدار القديم زي الدورة علشان المتابعة تبقى كاملة بعد كده حضرتك اشتغل على الجديد وطلع الفروق بنفسك .. والدورة شاملة إن شاء الله ​


----------



## archivil (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير , بالتوفيق في رفع دورة اعداد مهندس


----------



## zero call (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه و فى انتظار دوره اعداد المهندس


----------



## محمداحمد5 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magicengineering (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الدوره ممتازه ولكن توجد مشكله فى المحاضره رقم 3 على الميديا فاير نرجو اعاده تحميلها


----------



## eng.aim91 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

magicengineering قال:


> الدوره ممتازه ولكن توجد مشكله فى المحاضره رقم 3 على الميديا فاير نرجو اعاده تحميلها


الرابط يعمل والملف المضغوط مفيهوش مشاكل .. إيه المشكلة مع حضرتك ؟
​


----------



## magicengineering (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نزلت كل الملفات اللى قبله واللى بعده الا الملف دا يرفض التحميل (بواسطه انترنت داونلود مانجر)


----------



## eng.aim91 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

magicengineering قال:


> انا نزلت كل الملفات اللى قبله واللى بعده الا الملف دا يرفض التحميل (بواسطه انترنت داونلود مانجر)


حضرتك الرابط شغال مفيهوش مشكلة .. جرب مثلا إنك تفتحه من متصفح آخر​


----------



## zero call (12 أكتوبر 2013)

حضرتك هتكون عديه العيد .... دوره اعداد المهندس ..... احنا منظرييييييين


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت يابشمهندس لو فى حلقات رفعتها ولا حاجة فى دورة اعداد مهندس ياريت تقولنا على الرابط واحنا هنتابعك ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يعينك يارب ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## ragelalmra (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا..ويا ريت يا باشمهندس لو عندك اي شروحات او محاضرات تختص بقسم الطرق ان ترفعها وشكرا...


----------



## eng.aim91 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> حضرتك هتكون عديه العيد .... دوره اعداد المهندس ..... احنا منظرييييييين


كان نفسي ألحق أرفعها كاملة قبل العيد لكن للأسف مش حلحق 
بإذن الله بعد العيد هتكون مكتملة 
معلش العدية حتيجي متأخره حبة ​


----------



## eng.aim91 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> ياريت يابشمهندس لو فى حلقات رفعتها ولا حاجة فى دورة اعداد مهندس ياريت تقولنا على الرابط واحنا هنتابعك ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يعينك يارب ويجازيك كل خير


بإذن الله أول ما انتهي من رفعها على Mediafire هضيف الموضوع .. وبعد كده هرفع الحلقة الناقصة على Youtube تباعا ..​


----------



## eng.aim91 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ragelalmra قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا..ويا ريت يا باشمهندس لو عندك اي شروحات او محاضرات تختص بقسم الطرق ان ترفعها وشكرا...


للأسف يا هندسة مش معايا
​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اقصد يابشمهندس يعنى لما ترفع حلقه ارفعلنا الرابط على طول مش لازم لما تخلصها كلها رفع الاول يعنى هتفضب متابعينك ان شاء الله


----------



## zero call (13 أكتوبر 2013)

طب ما ترفع الحلقات اللى كانت ناقصه قبل كدا يا هندسه... الاول ........ ده الواحد هيموت عليها


----------



## 3pecial (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا هندسه جزاك الله خيراااااااا ولكن الافضل ات تقوم بعمل موضوع جديد خاص بالدورة الجديده وتضع بها الروابط التى تم رفعها وسيقوم الاخوه بمتابعة باقى الملفات الجديده تباعا يعنى مش لازم ترفع كل الملفات وبعدين تفتح الموضوع


----------



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دورة إعداد مهندس اليوم بمشيئة الله على المنتدى ... ​


----------



## zero call (15 أكتوبر 2013)

و هيكون فيها المحاضرات الناقصه :d :d >>>> انا فرحان جدا


----------



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/391907-training-engineer-design-2013?p=3050743#post3050743​


----------



## Eng / A.E (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا مثله​


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يباركلك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى المهندس عمر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك انت و المهندس عمر


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخانا الكريم --


----------



## Zmalah (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الاول السلام عليكم 
ثانيا شكر خاص للمهندس عمر
كل الشكر لحضرتك على رفع ونشر العلم ,,,,
بس لو تكرمت ترفع دورات حضرتك على gulfup لان الميديا فاير مبيدعمش الاستكمال ف حالة لو النت قطع .!!
شكرا حزيلا


----------



## eng.aim91 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## HOSAM_ZAYED_87 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله والمهندس عمر كل خير


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (31 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## zexgeer (23 يناير 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## الفقيرة إلى الله (24 يناير 2015)

باشمهندس ربنا يجازيك خير انا عندى مشكلة واتمنى من حضرتك تحلها لى فى الشكرة كنت منزلة P6 على ويندوز XP ومسجلة عليه مشاريع الشركة كلها المهم انه من يومين بفتحه قالى Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now? 
عملت yes
و next لاخر خطوة فقالى
Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Login failed for user 'pubuser'.;


اتمنى ان اجد حلا حتى لايضيع مجهودى كل الفترة السابقة واشكر جدا حضرتك


----------

